# Any way to find out who hacked/guessed my password?



## vetter1 (Oct 1, 2008)

I believe that someone may have gotten into my yahoo account since I tried putting my password in and didn't work. Is there a way to find out the location of the person/computer where it came from like IP address or whatever. I have changed everything so, hopefully it won't happen again. Thanks.


----------



## jdean (Jan 20, 2002)

Tracking down the culprit is highly unlikely to be successful (especially for a Yahoo account). Just be happy that you got your account back, that's what really matters!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Best to just use a good strong password that is hard to guess.


----------



## vetter1 (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm pretty much betting this isn't hacking, but I need and want to clarify for a friend. Of course, hacking is wrong, but recently I had something happen to my yahoo account, which thankfully has been fixed. Anyway, is it considered hacking if you know the persons DOB, Country of residence and their answer to their secret question to their yahoo account or is it just pure luck that you know their info? Money better be rolling in for me. Thanks.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You should continue posting to this thread instead of starting a new one. I've combined your two threads.

Just for the record I agree with hewee, strong passwords!!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Strong passwords: How to create and use them

Online Password Calculator

GRC | Ultra High Security Password Generator 

Test the strength of your passwords

Password checker

Password Security


----------



## vetter1 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hewee, I understand having a strong password, but I guess with my second question...Is it considered hacking if someone had correctly guessed my DOB, zip code and secret question? I'm thinking it was too easy, but I'm curious.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

No it was just guess the password. But if you are guess it to get into someones account to do something when you should not be there then I would say it is called hacking even if you guessed what it was.

Reason to get a good password. But how do you know you guessed the password? Did you say some to the person or just tried it when they was not around. That would be hacking into there computer if they do not know about it.
You could tell them they need to change it for *1980hewee95680* that is a Weak Password to something more like *1980He*&wee95680* that is a Strong Password and you can make it even Stronger by changing it to *19-80!$_He*_&wEe^95680*.


----------



## Pollex (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, according to Palin, it is considered hacking. 

I wouldn't consider it hacking, because all it takes is the knowledge to figure out where the information is. 

People put all their info on places like MySpace and Facebook, etc, without realizing that with this info, taken to another place, you can get into almost anything without actually hacking.

Hacking, cracking, phishing, etc, are all illegal. 

Anytime you access something that you are not supposed to, that is now considered "hacking", even though it is not "real" hacking in this case.


----------

